
Machine learning: the new competitive advantage - uyoakaoma
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/04/survey-says-machine-learning-happening-now-and-paying-off?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017-May-GCP-newsletter-en
======
uyoakaoma
Link to the pdf [https://lp.google-
mkto.com/rs/248-TPC-286/images/MIT_TechRev...](https://lp.google-
mkto.com/rs/248-TPC-286/images/MIT_TechReview_MachineLearning.pdf)

